
Ask HN: A non-smart TV crowdfunding posted here a year ago? - Nextgrid
The title says it all. I remember seeing a post where a company was selling (or maybe crowdfunding, can’t remember) a TV with <i>not</i> being smart as its main selling point (it was very minimalistic with maybe only a single HDMI input)? I remember they also had a sound bar you could add as an extra.<p>It had multiple Apple-like colours available including a rose gold one.<p>If anyone can find it I would be grateful. I’ve tried searching using the Algolia search but most keywords for “not smart TV” find irrelevant noise.<p>Regards.
======
Nextgrid
I found it, posting here if anyone else comes across this post:
[https://ironcast.tv](https://ironcast.tv)

------
PaulHoule
I got one from Wal-Mart that has 2 hdmi in, also analog in and OTA TV. No
WiFi, no ethernet, none of that.

It is thick so it has room for speakers better than some soundbars. The
engineers and marketing folks gave me as much value as they could per penny so
I think they are hard to beat!

